# ABT struggle....leads to a question



## stickyfingers

I love them as much as anyone! But I struggle to get the pepper tender enough, the bacon crispy enough without the cheese running out. I prefer cheddar. Any tips are much appreciated.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

I put them under broil for about a minute to crisp the bacon...

Are you using just cheddar, or also combining with Cream Cheese? I never had any leak with whipped cream cheese+shredded. Especially if you use the pre shredded stuff, the stabilizers in it actually make it harder to melt, so less soupy qualities in an ABT.


----------



## oddegan

I like to blanch my peppers.


----------



## browneyesvictim

^^^ yeah, that. Never had a problem with a blend.


----------



## bregent

Try using thin sliced bacon - it cooks faster. It can be hard to find - unless you make your own :)


----------



## crazymoon

SF, I think that the above posts have it covered as I use the cream cheese/shredded cheese, thin bacon and a quick broil if needed. I sometimes still have a little "crunch" to the pepper but not bad.About 2.5 hours at 225 using half a pepper with no open ends.


----------



## gmc2003

Thin bacon works best, or you can put the bacon in between two sheets of parchment paper and roll out thinner. Another way is to give the bacon a quick pre-cook before wrapping. As stated above if using cheddar - shredded will melt better. 

Good luck.

Chris


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

You can parcook/partially cook the bacon between two sheet pans in your oven before wrapping the pepper. How long depends on the type and thickness of the bacon. However, I've made abts in the MES and indirect heat on the gas grill and had no problem with the bacon. Only wrap the bacon in a single layer, not on top of itself. Cut a piece in half if you have to. You can stretch it a bit as you wrap which stretches it thinner.

The peppers could have been cooked more from the MES, as you said. So, I might try blanching as oddegan suggested if I'm going to smoke them.

 I cut them in half as well, rather than filling from the top. I fill to the edge of the pepper, not overfill. I mix regular softened cream cheese with shredded cheese (don't think it matters here if it's preshredded bc you're not making a sauce), and a seasoning mix.


----------



## stickyfingers

Thanks for all the useful tips! I will give these a try.


----------



## pete mazz

I freeze them. Gives the bacon time to crisp and the filling won't leak out.


----------



## tallbm

An alternative approach that should work every time is to cut the pepper in half long way, fill, and wrap with bacon.

The pepper long way acts like a plate/bowl to hold everything in and you just cook until the bacon is crispy which should also mean the pepper is soft.  Very easy and allows you to dig all the vein and seed out of the Jalapeno if you are heat senstive :)


----------



## TomKnollRFV

tallbm said:


> An alternative approach that should work every time is to cut the pepper in half long way, fill, and wrap with bacon.
> 
> The pepper long way acts like a plate/bowl to hold everything in and you just cook until the bacon is crispy which should also mean the pepper is soft.  Very easy and allows you to dig all the vein and seed out of the Jalapeno if you are heat senstive :)


This is the method I use. I haven't found any Jalapenos big enough to core out etc. Also stretches them further!


----------



## phatbac

I pre-cook my bacon in the oven about 1/2-2/3 of the way. i use a Bradley rack on a metal sheet pan at 425 degrees for about 15-18 minutes. keeps is straight and once it cools you can still roll it around the pepper.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Scott "Stu" Stewart

oddegan said:


> I like to blanch my peppers.


That's a great idea.


----------



## mdntxprs

When I make mine in halves when I'm done making them I'll put them in the freezer so the cheese gets hard again. Then I put them on the grill open face down to get the bacon going then in a few minutes I turn them over. Also use the IR part of my grill.
Works pretty good.


----------

